# Apple: Patent auf "Aktives Verpackungssystem"



## Placebo (8. April 2012)

Der Sinn des "Active Electronic Media Packaging" besteht darin, Elektronik  bereits in die Verpackung zu integrieren, um so z.B. das eigentliche Produkt einzuschalten, wenn es aus der Verpackung genommen wird. Auch könnte das System eingestzt werden, um im Laden für den Inhalt zu Werben (z.B. synchronisierte Display-Effekte). Das Patent sieht die Möglichkeiten vor, dass Daten und/oder die benötigte Energie kabellos übertragen werden kann oder die Verpackungen durch Stapelung mit Energie versorgt werden. Das beugt wahrscheinlich vor allem Problemen im Geschäft vor.


Quelle: Patent
Quelle: Apple Insider 
Quelle: Gamestar 

Eigene Meinung:
Eigentlich genial, wäre es nicht absolute Verschwendung, die keiner nötig hat - auch nicht Apple 
Allerdings heißt ein Patent noch lange nicht, dass das Ganze einmal auf dem Mark erscheinen wird, auch wenn es mehr als wahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## Whoosaa (8. April 2012)

Und macht das Produkt wegen der aufwendigen (und völlig unnötigen) Verpackung noch teurer. So ein Unsinn..


----------



## RainbowCrash (8. April 2012)

Die Apple-Produkte sind doch sowieso schon hoffnungslos überteuert, da interessierts keinen mehr ob ich jetzt nochmal 50€ für die Verpackung draufzahle


----------



## Eftilon (8. April 2012)

als gäbe es sowieso nicht schon genug Müll auf der Welt !!!! 

eftilon


----------



## Research (8. April 2012)

Die "drahtlose Energieübertragung" als Teil des Patents macht mir Sorgen.


----------



## Placebo (8. April 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Die "drahtlose Energieübertragung" als Teil des Patents macht mir Sorgen.


 Jede elektrische Zahnbürste nutzt eine drahtlose Energieübertragung per (?) Induktion (?). Auf der Verpackung wird garantiert nicht stehen "bis 20.000A freigegeben"


----------



## Research (8. April 2012)

Jepp Induktion. Kochfelder dieser Art sind super. Sparen einiges an Strom der dann im PC verheizt werden kann. Und man ist immer noch im Plus.


----------



## ViP94 (8. April 2012)

Im Grunde braucht man ja nur eine Art Induktionsladestation. 
Und die sollte wohl nicht mal einen Euro kosten. 
Wichtig ist halt, dass das Ganze dann wieder verwertet wird, sonst gibts viel müll.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (8. April 2012)

@ViP94, gibt auch sonst genug Müll, überlege dir mal wo all die Autos hingehen (jeder meint ja er brauche nach 5 Jahren ein neues Auto). Auch die Computerhardware, TV's, Handys, etc. 

Immer wenn Apple was rausbringt sind sie die Dummen. Jetzt mit dem "Müllthema" zu kommen ist doch total lächerlich. Wenn eine neue Grafikkarte rauskommt, macht dass nie etwas aus. Nur wenn Apple was rausbringt.
Ist doch genial! Warum einige immer so negativ sein müssen verstehe ich nicht. Entwickelt doch selbst mal sowas. Ohne diese Leute würdet ihr immernoch mit Ästen im Wald spielen.

Und patentiert ist sowieso alles. Das macht nicht nur Apple, das macht jede Firma die ein bisschen Ahnung hat. Man muss nunmal alles patentieren. Weiss auch nicht wieso so viele das Hobby haben immer irgendwelche Patente von Apple in die Usernews zu posten. Zumal Apple ja nicht gerade in PCGH gehört... ist zwar IT, aber interessiert einfach keine SAU


----------



## Placebo (8. April 2012)

Im Grunde hast du Recht, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass du eine Verpackung sofort wegwirfst, ein Produkt aber zumindest eine Zeit lang verwendest. Man stellt also Elektroschrott her, um ihn weg zu werfen - das hätte ich auch bei Samsung und allen anderen Herstellern als schlecht befunden. Wir leben sowieso schon in einer Wegwerfgesellschaft (Stichwort geplante Obsoleszenz), jetzt soll sogar die Verpackung noch schädlicher werden, als sie schon ist?
So gesehen ist das Patent sogar nützlich, weil niemand sonst das machen darf ("Schadensbegrenzung").


----------



## moe (8. April 2012)

Völlig unabhängig von Apple ist das der absolute Schwachsinn. 
Als ob wir auf der Welt nicht schon genung Probleme haben. Nein, da muss man die eh schon knappen Ressourcenvorräte auch noch mit interaktivem Müll überstrapazieren. Widerlich.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. April 2012)

Yeah, totale Überwachung der Konsomenten, wir kommen.

Was anderes ist dieses System nämlich nicht. Denkt auch mal über den ganzen Rattenschwanz, den diese 'Erfindung' nach sich zieht, nach, da kommt freude auf, yiepieh.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. April 2012)

Jaja, das Müllargument...
Apple stand zwar, bis jetzt zumindest, bei Greenpeace besser da als Samsung z.B., aber alles was nichts mit Apple zu tun hat, scheint manchen ja egal zu sein.


----------



## majorguns (8. April 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> @ViP94, gibt auch sonst genug Müll, überlege dir mal wo all die Autos hingehen (jeder meint ja er brauche nach 5 Jahren ein neues Auto). Auch die Computerhardware, TV's, Handys, etc.
> 
> Immer wenn Apple was rausbringt sind sie die Dummen. Jetzt mit dem "Müllthema" zu kommen ist doch total lächerlich. Wenn eine neue Grafikkarte rauskommt, macht dass nie etwas aus. Nur wenn Apple was rausbringt.
> Ist doch genial! Warum einige immer so negativ sein müssen verstehe ich nicht. Entwickelt doch selbst mal sowas. Ohne diese Leute würdet ihr immernoch mit Ästen im Wald spielen.
> ...


 Also wenn ich mir ein neues Auto kaufe und nach 5 Jahren wieder ein neues kaufe schmeiße ich das Alte bestimmt nicht in den Müll  Und ich glaube sonst macht das auch keiner, die werden dann wieder an andere Laute verkauft und die fahren das Auto dann auch nochmal 5 Jahre und dann verkauft diese Person das Auto wieder und der nächste fährt es nochmal 5 Jahre... und irgendwann ist ein Auto dann mal so alt das es verschrottet wird, aber doch bestimmt nicht nach 5 Jahren und mit Handys, Grafikkarten usw läuft´s doch genauso, nur weil meine 2 Jahre alte Graka für mich ausgedient hat heißt es nicht das ich sie sofort in die Tonne haue.


----------



## ViP94 (8. April 2012)

Ich habe ja nicht gesagt dass ich das schlecht finde. 
Ich habe nur einige Punkte zu Bedenken gegeben. 
Ansich finde ich die Idee gut und ich bin Besitzer von drei verschiedenen iPods und daher wohl wirklich kein Apple Hasser.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (8. April 2012)

majorguns schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir ein neues Auto kaufe und nach 5 Jahren wieder ein neues kaufe schmeiße ich das Alte bestimmt nicht in den Müll  Und ich glaube sonst macht das auch keiner, die werden dann wieder an andere Laute verkauft und die fahren das Auto dann auch nochmal 5 Jahre und dann verkauft diese Person das Auto wieder und der nächste fährt es nochmal 5 Jahre... und irgendwann ist ein Auto dann mal so alt das es verschrottet wird, aber doch bestimmt nicht nach 5 Jahren und mit Handys, Grafikkarten usw läuft´s doch genauso, nur weil meine 2 Jahre alte Graka für mich ausgedient hat heißt es nicht das ich sie sofort in die Tonne haue.


 

gibt schon lange einen Autoüberschuss, aber egal

noch nie über die Elektroschrottlager in Afrika gelesen? da häufen sich elektroschrott in tausenden von TONNEN

mal schauen was Apple mit diesem Patent macht, eine interaktive Verpackung ergibt wenigstens mehr Sinn, als nur verschwendetes Plastik


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. April 2012)

Also ich schmeiße zwar viele Verpackungen sofort weg, aber die Apple Verpackung (als auch die Galaxy S Verpackung) sehen so Edel aus, das ich sie garnicht wegschmeißen mag. Wenn sie dann noch nen Induktionsfeld und Funktionen integriert haben umso besser  

Mir isses ehrlich gesagt wurscht. Mal schauen was sie daraus machen.


----------



## max00 (9. April 2012)

Achja, irgendwie schockt mich diese Nachricht jetzt überhaupt nicht - Verpackungen mit dynamischer Werbung o.ä. werden früher oder später sowieso kommen (nicht umsonst gibt es Forschungen in Richtung auf Kunststoffbasis gedruckte Halbleiter und auch Displays).
Umso weniger schockt es mich, dass Apple da vorne mit dabei ist - allerdings hasse ich dabei das Wort Patent wieder... und nicht nur wegen Apple (sondern auch aus persönlicher Erfahrung).

Das Müllthema ist imo nichtmal das neue Über-Thema in dieser Richtung - da müsste generell ein großes Umdenken erfolgen - vor allem die Menge an Verpackung könnte teilweise drastisch reduziert werden - ohne dass dann irgendein Produkt, Kunde oder sonstiges daran zu leiden hätte!


----------



## kühlprofi (9. April 2012)

Nunja, IBM hat mehr registrierte Patente als Apple z.B. 

Normalerweise patentiert man auch jedes eigene Produkt. Ausser man will nach 1er Woche eine Kopie dessen vom Chinesen aufm Markt haben. So schwer zu verstehen ist dass doch nicht...

http://stohl.de/wordpress/wp-content/2012/01/patentverteilung_2011.jpg


----------



## Cook2211 (9. April 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:
			
		

> Nunja, IBM hat mehr registrierte Patente als Apple z.B.
> Normalerweise patentiert man auch jedes eigene Produkt. Ausser man will nach 1er Woche eine Kopie dessen vom Chinesen aufm Markt haben. So schwer zu verstehen ist dass doch nicht...



Jep. Jeder Konzern der etwas Neues (oder sagen wir vermeintlich Neues) entwickelt lässt sich das pro forma patentieren.


----------



## MARIIIO (9. April 2012)

Wenn man sich das ganze aus Sicht des Unternehmens anschaut, kann man die Ware dann direkt im Schaufenster lagern, was Lagerfläche spart und gleichzeitig die Präsentation der Produkte erheblich verbessert. 
Grundsätzlich hat ein Unternehmen zuerst das Interesse, den Absatz zu steigern (z.b. Durch Displays auf der Verpackung). Dass es insgesamt umwelttechnisch Schwachsinn ist, ist primär ja mal egal. 
Wichtig ist nur, dass WENN die Displays kommen, sie anschließend gut recycelt werden können. Aus unternehmerischer Sicht stellt sich die Umweltfrage am Anfang gar nicht!


----------



## Star_KillA (9. April 2012)

Ich versteh das nicht , was kann man damit machen ?


----------



## Tergo (9. April 2012)

einfach mal wieder total übertrieben...


----------



## ich111 (10. April 2012)

Last die Müllproduktion beginnen.


----------



## rehacomp (10. April 2012)

Das einzige, was ich hier so sehe ist, dass das Patent wieder so schwammig ausgelegt ist, das andere Hersteller schwierigkeiten haben werden, dieses Patent nicht zu verletzen.
Und was ich noch sehe, dieses Patent setzt andere Patente voraus, damit es funktionieren kann,(kabellose stromübetragung z.B.)

Wenn die Elektonik in der verpackung dann wenigstens ein "Verfallsdatum" hat, damit es dann "kompostierbar" wird, sehe ich keine Probleme.


----------



## -Shorty- (10. April 2012)

Da stimme ich mit rehacomp überrein.

Das Patent sieht die Möglichkeiten vor, dass Daten und/oder die  benötigte Energie kabellos übertragen werden kann oder die Verpackungen  durch Stapelung mit Energie versorgt werden.

Das is schon n Knaller im Gesamten.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (10. April 2012)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Da stimme ich mit rehacomp überrein.
> 
> Das Patent sieht die Möglichkeiten vor, dass Daten und/oder die benötigte Energie kabellos übertragen werden kann oder die Verpackungen durch Stapelung mit Energie versorgt werden.
> 
> Das is schon n Knaller im Gesamten.


 

Das Thema Verpackungen ist im Allgemeinen ein Thema, wenn Apple schöne Verpackungen mit z.b LED Beleuchtung etc rausbringen bewahrt man die wenigstens auf, im Gegenzug zu all anderen Verpackungen. Letztens eine SSD gekauft, die Verpackung hat mehr Gewicht als die SSD, bei den RAM genau dasselbe. Sowie bei allen DVD und Spielen auch. Das macht aber nichts? Sogar Fertigmix Salat hat eine riesen Plastikschachtel als Verpackung, dazu noch ein Plastiksack zum transportieren. Mal ehrlich, klar ist es nicht optimal für die Umwelt, aber lasst mal die Bäume im Wald!

Dass die ganze Erde mit Beton zugepflastert wird interessiert keine Sau, und das noch mit unseren Steuergeldern


----------



## cloth82 (11. April 2012)

ich glaub ich hebe ohnehin so ziemlich jede ovp auf, da kann es mir auch egal sein was apple macht, zumal ich von denen sowieso nichts kaufen würde xD


----------



## Darkfleet85 (11. April 2012)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Da stimme ich mit rehacomp überrein.
> 
> Das Patent sieht die Möglichkeiten vor, dass Daten und/oder die benötigte Energie kabellos übertragen werden kann oder die Verpackungen durch Stapelung mit Energie versorgt werden.
> 
> Das is schon n Knaller im Gesamten.


 
Klug ist es ja. Der Mann der das Simple gelbe Smiley mit einem lachenden Gesicht patentiert hat ist auch Multimillionär und kann sich ein Lamborghinimodell in allen Farben kaufen. 
Wer das System nutzt kann halt viel Geld machen, wer dagegen schwimmt kommt meistens klein raus. Traurig aber wahr!


----------



## darachim (12. April 2012)

_...die Verpackungen durch Stapelung mit Energie versorgt werden._

Verstehe ich das falsch, oder wollen die wirklich durch das Stapeln von Verkaufsverpackungen übereinander genug elektrische Energie erzeugen um ein Display etc damit zu betreiben???


----------



## -Shorty- (12. April 2012)

darachim schrieb:


> _...die Verpackungen durch Stapelung mit Energie versorgt werden._
> 
> Verstehe ich das falsch, oder wollen die wirklich durch das Stapeln von Verkaufsverpackungen übereinander genug elektrische Energie erzeugen um ein Display etc damit zu betreiben???


 
Ja du verstehst es falsch, die Geräte werden im eingepackten Zustand durch die Verpackung hindurch mit Energie oder Daten versorgt.


----------



## Anchorage (12. April 2012)

Das System an sich ist interesannt wenn auch bedenklich.


----------



## AeroX (12. April 2012)

Anchorage schrieb:
			
		

> Das System an sich ist interesannt wenn auch bedenklich.



Interessant ja, finde es aber ein bisschen unnötig..


----------



## darachim (14. April 2012)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ja du verstehst es falsch, die Geräte werden im eingepackten Zustand durch die Verpackung hindurch mit Energie oder Daten versorgt.



Aber da steht doch eindeutig:

Das Patent sieht die Möglichkeiten vor, dass Daten und/oder die benötigte Energie _kabellos übertragen_ werden kann 

"*oder die Verpackungen durch Stapelung mit Energie versorgt werden."*


Und das würde ja wohl bedeuten, dass die Energie gewinnen wollen, indem die Verkaufsverpackungen übereinander legen. Oder habe nur ich mich verlesen und was durcheinander gebracht?  Ansonsten möge man mir bitte das System der Stapelung erklären. Steht ja dort, kabellos oder stapeln...


----------



## moe (14. April 2012)

Da hast du was falsch verstanden. Die Energie muss ja irgendwo herkommen. Das ist so gedacht, dass z.B. nur die unterste Packung im Stapel an die Steckdose gehängt wird und die darüberliegenden durch Induktion oder Kontaktflächen mit Energie versorgt werden.


----------

